# Sat Radio volume



## KevinHunter78 (May 21, 2009)

03 1.8T Jetta.
Currently have Sirius radio set up in front of car.
Cable running outside to roof receiver.
Power running behind steering wheel panel to back of monsoon radio, I'm presuming one of the cables which splits in to two is for power, the third I'm guessing is the ground
Audio out monster cable going from sirius down drivers side door frame to back drivers side of trunk in to the existing 6 cd changer wire which of course then runs all the way back to the front and to radio.
When using Sirius through fm transmitter the volume is fine, I can have it set at about 20% on monsoon volume and hear it clearly.
If I switch it to cd2 for the cabled input from Sirius the volume needs to be at about 90% on monsoon for me to hear anything and even then it sounds terrible.
I have checked all the cables and they fine.
Any thoughts?


----------

